# Possum



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

I don't know if there are possums in Utah or not. I don't think so, but I'll just put this one up anyway.

*Grandpa Goober's Possum

1 med - possum
10 - carrots
6 - turnips
4 cups - sliced okra
1 lbs - oats
1/4 cup - salt
1/4 cup - pepper
1 cup - water
1 cup - Wild Turkey
1 cup - hickory ashes
1 cup - fresh pine needles
3 - sweet potatoes

Put possum in 55 gallon drum and feed it vegetables and grain for 3 weeks.
Shoot possum dead and remove entrails.
Mix hickory ashes and pine needles in enough water to cover possum.
Heat water to 140° and scald possum.
Scrape hair off critter with a fruit jar lid.
Rub down possum liberally with salt and pepper.
Mix 1 cup of water with 1 cup of Wild Turkey in a roasting pan.
Preheat oven to 300° and bake possum for 2 hours, basting often.
Remove roaster top and brown for 15 minutes.
Serve with sweet potatoes.*

Feeds 1 from Evanston WY or 125-150 from Salt lake City UT


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

MMMMmmmm sounds awesome. You got a smoker recipe for Possum? :wink: :lol:


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Funny, but probably a real recipe! We used to play "hit the moving speed bump" in Florida with those beasties. :twisted:


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Yes, I do have a recipe for smoked opossum. I'll look for it. It's the same as smoked rabbit but different spices. Smoked upland game is tough to pull off; it can be dry.

Does anyone know if opossums are found in Utah?

They were thick where I came from. They liked to raid nests of ducks, quail, and pheasants.


----------



## pkred (Jul 9, 2009)

I think the only opossum you'll find in utah is the black with a white stripe down it's back variety.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

pkred said:


> I think the only opossum you'll find in utah is the black with a white stripe down it's back variety.


Thanks for the info red. I didn't know. I thought maybe southeastern Utah, if any part of the state.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

wyogoob said:


> I don't know if there are possums in Utah or not. I don't think so, but I'll just put this one up anyway.
> 
> Grandpa Goober's Possum
> 
> ...


Possum :?: :?: goob you are off your rocker man.. to each his own I guess. that recipe is certainly old school for sure


----------



## stimmie78 (Dec 8, 2007)

I know this is an old dead thread, but Saturday when I was in the big city I saw a dead opossum in the road... I know, I was supposed to pick it up to have for dinner, but I wanted to just get home. It was on lone peak pkwy north of the 7-11 on123rd s. Goob I'm sure you could go find the rest of the clan and make a good meal or two.


----------



## Catherder (Aug 2, 2008)

Isn't this the recipe that Granny used to cook for Jed, Ellie May and the clan on the Beverly Hillbillies?


----------

